# APP: def pump station finder



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel Exhaust Fluid in Passenger vehicles | Yara

scroll down right hand side.....Android and iOS


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Makes total sense to just fill up at the truck stop rather then toy with jugs of pee. Of course some may not be close to one but I'd be willing to bet the majority of the population is.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not available in my country. Not compatible with my device.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Not available in my country. Not compatible with my device.


Try this one instead:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yara.air1&hl=en

It worked for me after I got the same response on the original.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought about going to a truckstop for DEF last week when I needed it, but opted instead to just go buy a jug at the auto parts store. I think I might investigate buying it at a truckstop at some point.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Not available in my country. Not compatible with my device.


The truckstops don't have a DEF pump in your area ? Its a standard nozzle that fits DEF tanks only. I posted pictures of a DEF pump in a earlier post.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> The truckstops don't have a DEF pump in your area ? Its a standard nozzle that fits DEF tanks only. I posted pictures of a DEF pump in a earlier post.


I think he's talking about the app posted by OP'er


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> The truckstops don't have a DEF pump in your area ? Its a standard nozzle that fits DEF tanks only. I posted pictures of a DEF pump in a earlier post.


theres no truck stops within 3hrs of any direction where i live, its just cardlocks...but the app showed me there is a DEF pump in a town an hour away that i DO go to now and then to shop at a particular store, boom...now i can fill there instead of the jugs

i have an 8hr commute to work thru some truckstops, they aint got no DEF pumps either, poop


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No stations found


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yup same here townsho i think that app is brokie


----------

